# Global New Car Launches | Facelifts



## gentem (Apr 19, 2010)

*2015 BMW 3 Series facelift revealed*


> The facelifted BMW 3 Series has been revealed. It will be offered with a range of new engines, revised chassis settings and lower CO2 emissions when it goes on sale next month. Prices start at £24,975 for the entry-level 318i SE saloon, while the entry-level estate starts at £26,405.
> 
> This 3 Series sits on the same platform as the existing model, although BMW engineers claim to have revised all three of the car’s chassis set-ups – standard, M Sport and adaptive – with retuned dampers and stiffer suspension in a bid to ramp up the agility. The electric power steering system has also been reprogrammed.


couldnt find a similar thread here, so here we go :cheers:


----------



## Soansther (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow this information is good. I am working as a writer in (reviews.clazwork.com). It is writing company for getting more structured and genuine writing papers.


----------



## dhtksehd (Dec 22, 2015)

good~


----------



## you477 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow this information is good. I am working as a writer in (reviews.clazwork.com). It is writing company for getting more structured and genuine writing papers.


----------



## gentem (Apr 19, 2010)

*2017 Toyota Vios Launched In Thailand; India Launch Later This Year *


----------

